# After-market barrels for Glock19



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

Considering an after-market barrel for my glock 19 but I know nothing about whats out there. Need help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bar-sto, storm lake, lone wolf.... all are fine barrels. you dont say WHY you want one tho? and unless you buy a glock barrel your aftermarket barrel is going to be a "semi drop-in" meaning it may need some final fitting, by yourself or a gunsmith.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the info . I have time and everythin g I need to cast bullets, I shoot lots of lead. rifle and pistol I understand lead in glock barrels is not a good idea.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lone wolf barrels are excellent and reasonably priced....JJ


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

My Lone Wolf barrels required no fitting and only one required any break in. They all seem to shoot well. Dillon Precision in Scottsdale, Az has the best prices I've found.


----------



## onebigelf (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a Lone Wolf for my G19 so I can shoot my lead reloads for cheap practice. It works fine, but I think the Glock barrel is slightly more accurate.

John


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I've owned as many as seven Bar-Sto barrels at a time. The older ones I like; they are very well-made barrels. The new ones, though, don't show the same care in manufacture. I no longer think a Bar-Sto barrel is worth the money; and I'm not going to be buying any more. If I wanted a new aftermarket barrel, right now, I'd take a good look at Storm Lake, or for a decent barrel at a real good price I'd go with an un:etched Lone Wolf.


----------

